# African pygmy hedgehog question :)



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

iv always loved the idea of getting one.
done tons research etc and still wont be gettin one for a while BUT

does anyone have them and own a cat? iv had reptiles easy with my cat but can u keep the hedgehog in a viv i presume not? is there any kind enclosure they can be kept in that are cat proof.
or would i have to have it in a room that the cat is banned from  

thanks 
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have 2 cats and 3 hogs
my hogs are kept in ZZ2s, but vivs work really well for hogs too, they need extra ventilation added though


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you 

wat is a zz2? 

heffin will most likely be interested in it like he was our beardie they played games thru the viv lol but i wanted to just see from a hog owner point view


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry a ZZ2 is a ZooZone2
Hagen Large Zoozone Indoor Rabbit/Guinea Pig Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

my cats arent bothered by the hogs, but then again my cats have no prey drive and arent bothered by any of my fuzzies :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a cat and a hog 

My cat won't go near Jeremy, I would never leave them unsupervised but she has never shown any interest in his viv or when he is out for free range time


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hogs smell most like cats in my opinion because they eat cat food and have fangs. I think it just depends on the cat I would imagine most will leave hogs alone but best that they are never left out unsupervised in my opinion. hogs need daily handling and supervised time out of their cage for at least an hour. I find mine quite time consuming from that point as I don't spend my evening watching tv


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

i would never leave the hog out with heffin unsupervised. was just thinking about the general having one was al  thanks for that put my mind at rest about that. x


----------

